# From Scratch Reuben Fatty



## solaryellow (Mar 10, 2018)

Has anyone done a reuben fatty from scratch? I want to to do one, but am arguing in my head whether to cure the whole muscle and grind it up vs. grind first and then cure the ground meat. 

Tell me what you did and why you did it please. :D


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 10, 2018)

Nice to see ya stranger, I never did one but I'd cure it, then cook it long enough with pickling spices so that you can pull it.


----------



## solaryellow (Mar 10, 2018)

Why hello yourself old friend! :D

Cure the ground meat or cure the meat and then grind? Pulled corned beef just rubs me wrong.


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 10, 2018)

Dang I thought you were talking corned beef as an ingredient. To early in the morning I guess.
I think your two methods would give you the same end results, I think maybe "Grind the meat and then cure" might give you a better bind, but not really sure


----------



## solaryellow (Mar 10, 2018)

Grind the meat and cure is really what I want to do, but I don't want to neglect the possibilites. 

Happy to see your reply old friend btw. :D


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Mar 23, 2018)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/reuben-fattie-st-patricks-day-2016.243770/

Did one a few years back. Butcher shop already had Reuben brats made so made my life easier.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Mar 23, 2018)

Maybe use the pastrami loaf recipe?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 23, 2018)

WOWWW.. they finally let you out of jail ?? LOL ... how dahell ya been brother... it's been a minute ...


----------



## david r (Apr 30, 2018)

solaryellow said:


> Grind the meat and cure is really what I want to do, but I don't want to neglect the possibilites.
> 
> Just stumbling on this,  I just recently ran a corned beef through my meat grinder,   just to experiment.  I froze a bunch,   I think this Rueben Fatty is an awesome idea!


----------

